# Ring Sling or Mei Tai?



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a mei tai that I used with DS for only a few months - when he was 12 months till he was roughly 15 months. So, I have no experience using it was a newborn/infant. So, which would be better - a mei tai or getting a ring sling?

I also have a Peanut Shell - brand new - that I want to try out as well. Does anyone have much experience with these?


----------



## emma00 (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally I use both almost equally - it really just depends on my needs. I have a 7 mth old and used the ring sling (Maya Wrap) more when she was a nb, but I still use it today. I got my mei tei (Baby Hawk) around 3 mths and I use that when I'm out and about running errands. I like the sling more for at home or church or if I'm trying to settle her down for a nap.

I was given a Peanut shell and at first I thought - I will never use this. But in the end I was very grateful for it and still use it today. I like how it gives the baby a bit more breathing space than just a blanket and yet still covers me up when I'm nursing. I can and do NIP without it - but it was great for giving me privacy when my baby was a nb and needed more help to get onto the breast. I also like using it now to help focus my baby who will often be very distracted in public and not nurse as well if she can see everything around her.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I would never use a MT for a newborn. I am consistantly comfortable using a MT for a baby from about 5 months onwards. (so handy for chucking them on your back as they are a bit big to wear on your front then to get on with things like washing dishes, laundry, etc)

I also hate pouches - but some people really love them. I don't like that they are not adjustable. Many people like them because of that, because then you don't have to worry too much about _how_ to wear them/use them! lol Babies can also be then worn in a safe way and see whats going on around then in the world.

I am not the biggest fan of RS either - but I think they are very handy to have around. They are usually small enough to keep in a purse. Handy for newborn and toddlers of all sizes and ages! For me, they are my 'pouch' and used much like it. Quick to pop baby/toddler in and out of as needed. And unlike a pouch, they are very adjustable. Comfy Joey are very good and very affordable!

My all time fav has to be a wrap though. You didn't ask about wraps but a wrap is a must in a newborn/baby stash. If you can only afford one - woven. If you can afford two, a soft stretchy one for newborn and then woven when they get too heavy for stretchy.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I had a pouch sling (Peanut Shell) and a Moby wrap for DS. He really liked the Moby, but DD hates it. She ONLY likes the ring sling in the newborn carry, and she is now 21lbs, so we're looking into a MT for her. I loved loved loved the ring sling for a newborn because it is sooooooo fast and I felt like I could just scrunch her little head so close to my breast while she slept. Great head control. It is also lightweight and easy to take around with you, and easy to nurse in. The Moby is a pain to wrap, but it is a little more evenly distributed. If you think you will want to do a hip carry ever, a ring sling is a good choice, although you can do that with a MT too.

I have used my Peanut Shell a few times with DD because it is fleece and warm, but mostly it is a blanket right now.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Forgot to add that I liked having the tail of the ring sling for a nursing cover.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I love my Mei Tai, and used it with Peepers from about 1.5 months adjusted age; about 11 lbs. We were both very comfortable, and at 7 months adjusted age and about 22 pounds, she spent most of the day in it at Disneyland on Tuesday! But I'm of the mind that you can't have too many carriers, and while I love my Mei Tai, I would have liked to have gotten and mastered a ring sling as well.


----------

